# First squirrel



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Squirrel season started last Monday I have only been able to go out one time but it is all good, I found a nice new place to hunt and scored on the first squirrel of the season, a nice young one for the pot. I saw tons more but the next one that I had a shot at had a warble so I passed and will probably wait a few more weeks before going back. I know people say warbles do not hurt the meat but they creep me out so bad I don't like to skin the squirrels. Anywho here's a pic of the one I did get.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Beautiful squirrel and nice shooting August!

Clever Moniker


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Good shot man! 
Seeing you hunt squirrels makes me want to look for some squirrel..

SMS


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

nice shooting pal.

and a lovely looking natural you have .


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey august, i hope you dont mind me posting on your thread AGAIN, but are there many squirrel's out where you live?

Because i went out to 3 different properties yesterday and i didn't see one squirrel.

I know they are out there because i've hunted them before, but i can't seem to find them this year...

Thanks,

SMS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that one looks PRIME! I am sure it will be very tasty. Congratulations.

By the way ... I know what you mean about the warbles. I never ate any game so afflicted ... It seems the modern opinion is that the meat would still be OK, but I still would pass on it myself.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

SMS,

Really good year for squirrels here but squirrels are weird, I have hunted and not seen a single thing, go back in two days and seen hundreds. If the sign is there, nests and cuttings, the squirrels are there, you just have to be there when they are out.

Charles,

I carry a cheap compact set of binoculars with me and usually watch game for a bit before taking a shot and sign of a warble and it is no shot. I have one that comes to my feeder in the backyard and he had a warble on it's back that looked really bad but is heeling up and the hair is growing back now so I think in maybe a couple of weeks they should be good to go.

Edit:

SMS, post as much as you want it is our thread now. LOL


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

LOL! Okay thanks for letting me know man.

I seen signs of them, but they were not out.

Ill go out hunting before sunrise in the morning, Ill post if i get anything! 

BTW, That squirrel is a nice one man, with a nice fork to go with it!

SMS


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shot. I notice you double thera gold and latex together. How does that work?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Treefork,

I get asked about this frequently and honestly I did it the first time because I was making bandsets and had an odd number cut so made some mismatched sets. I thought it shot at least as good as matched sets and looked really cool so I kept doing it.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

down here in florida i see alot of squirrels with botflies is that the same thing you are calling warbles?


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice looking squirrel good hunting


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Great shooting Mr AW.

I trust that you enjoy your well taken meal, along a few more in the pot.

It is a pity the land animals here have rabies in the food chain so endemic; that to be safe, one is pretty much forced to the rivers only, and fish etc.

Cheers Allan


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Allan,

Fish are nice too I caught this pan size channel cat within yards of where I shot the squirrel. Lots of food out there if you just know how to get it.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Absolutely cool AW.

Unfortunately here, most of the river fish are varieties of cat fish.

So not all that palate-able, but if absolutely necessary, you can survive.

Fruit/Berries etc. on the other hand, is plentiful year round.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

bigron said:


> down here in florida i see alot of squirrels with botflies is that the same thing you are calling warbles?


Seems to be another name for the same thing.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Charles said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > down here in florida i see alot of squirrels with botflies is that the same thing you are calling warbles?
> ...


thanks charles you are a wealth or knowledge and probably the most helpful person on here brother i hope you don't get upset and leave that would really suck and you would be sorely missed


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Charles beat me to it but yep bot flys, warbles, wolves and I am sure a few more names are all the same thing.


----------



## Bullitt (Jan 10, 2013)

Good shootin, and nice fork, AW! What size and type ammo, please?

Oh, and a cat with a crawler, good day for sure!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Bullitt,

it was 1/2" lead out of a homemade mold that a buddy in the UK made. Casts 7, 1/2" balls on one side or flip it over and it casts 7 .40 caliber.


----------



## Bullitt (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the response, AW. Need to get some lead!

Good shootin!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Good shooting , nice clean squirrel and lovely natural catty, can't beat the feeling of one falling through the canopy, very primitive, good shooting.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

We've got a few squirrels left around here... but the things are so good at hiding, they're almost impossible to shoot.

Just the other day I had one spotted and the little guy kept moving around the branch so that when I tried to walk to the other side of the tree he just matched my progress moving to the other side himself... and none of the noises I made enticed him to peek out... 

So that's it... Darwinism at it's best... the smart squirrel survived and the dumb ones perish... I've got a group of "geniuses" in my little forest!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Bill,

Sounds like you need a squirrel turner. My wife says that is the only reason I stayed with her is that she is so good at shakin limbs and making a ruckus to turn squirrels around to my side of the tree for a shot. LOL

I hate the ones that just flatten out on top of a big limb and give you almost no shot at all, if you hit the limb they are on a lot of times they will timber out of the county.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice shooting, August. Was the gore on the other side of the squirrel, or was it just a goreless kill?

I'm done until the leaves finish falling. I clipped a few in the early part of the season, but now the leaves are falling at just the right rate to either disguise the presence of a squirrel, or fake you out and get you chasing ghost squirrels (awesome movie title?). And the leaves are still too thick to see them very well, especially when they see you and go into stealth mode. The last one I got actually came over to investigate what I was doing while I was shooting into my catchbox. Big mistake, haha.

Keep the pics and stories coming, AW.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

great shooting, I love squirrel very good tasting meat


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Jax,

Goreless kill, just a bit of blood out of the mouth and a huge hematoma on the ribcage when I skinned it. I hit it solid in the ribs with a 12.7 from about 10 yds brought him right down.

I hear you about the leaves, my wife is itching to take the dogs out but this time of year it is just to aggravating for us as well as the dogs. But we got a really early cold snap so maybe the leaves will come down early this year. 

Thanks for the nice comments guys.


----------

